# Brined/Cured/Smoked Belly Rest Times?



## pugsbrew (Apr 1, 2017)

OK, so I have these bellies that have been sitting in a brine/cure for 2 weeks.  I want to cold smoke them in the next few days.  The problem I have is a 9 day business trip coming up.  Can I let the bacon sit in the fridge for that long, after smoking, without any problems?

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2017)

I usually dry age 5 days before smoking. 

You'd probably be fine at 9 but it will start pushing the limits of cure 1, assuming you used cure 1. 

Alternatively you could leave your bellies in your cure until you get back. Then Dry and smoke.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2017)

Oops saw you want to dry after not before. I dry age for 5 days after. Once again nine days would probably be okay. It will effect the texture and the flavor will deepen. I have seen some go as long as seven days after smoking.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 1, 2017)

You could always freeze it and carry on when you get back in town.


----------



## pugsbrew (Apr 1, 2017)

So, has anyone left the bellies in the cure for 31/2-4 weeks?  I really don't want to freeze right now.


----------



## jlpicard (Apr 10, 2017)

I think letting them remain in a Cure for 3 1/2 to 4 weeks is pushing the limits of the #1 isn't it?  I always consider 20 days maximum from start of curing till end of the entire process, sliced and headed for the freezer.  Am I off?


----------

